# Athlon XP 3200+ (Barton) auf Asus A7N8X-E unter Windows Vista/7 64bit?



## bfgc (6. Mai 2010)

Also folgende Gegebenheiten,
Cpu ein Athlon XP 3200+ Barton,laut AMD 64bit tauglich auf einem Asus A7N8X-E läuft momentan mit XP 32bit.
Das XP auf dem Rechner meines Onkels ist aber unrettbar zerschossen ist und aus mangel an einer OEM-CD kann man´s auch nimmer neu installieren.

Nun meine Überlegung,wenn man schon in eine neues Windoof investiert dann wenigstens auch in eines was ein paar Jahre brauchbar ist.
Also bin ich bei Windows 7 64bit gelandet(und nein Linus stellt keine Alternative dar).
Meine Frage dazu ist halt,da die Treiber nur noch wenig verfügbar sind und teils auch nur adaptiert werden,hat jemand Erfahrung mit ähnlicher Hardware und 64bit Windows?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Mai 2010)

Ein Ahtlon XP 3200+ ist nicht 64bit tauglich.
Erst die Athlon 64 danach wurden 64bit tauglich.

Das ist aber kein Problem, denn wenn du jetzt Win 7 32bit kaufst, denn die Keys sind nicht an 32/64bit gebunden.
Also kannst du jetzt 32bit installieren und bei bedarf auch irgendwann später mal 64bit.

Ob das mit Treibern Funktioniert ist die große Frage.
Schau einfach mal ob es nForce 2 Treiber für Win7 gibt.

Könnte auch gut sein das Win7 schon welche integriert hat..


----------



## bfgc (6. Mai 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Nach ein bischen buddeln im AMD-Wirrwarr hab ich doch noch eine Liste gefunden,mit dem Athlon *XP*,kein 64bit Support. 
Ich hab den Rechner ja nun nicht hier und muss mich mehr oder minder auf Angaben am Telefon verlassen und dort am kommenden Wochenende ein Betriebsystem zaubern,was auch ohne Probleme läuft und für meinen Onkel und meine Tante ohne fremde Hilfe jeder Zeit reinstallierbar ist. 
Treiber sind sone sache,bei Asus im Forum wird sich über vereinzelte Probleme mit Windows Vista/7 ausgelassen,da muss ich mich noch einlesen.
Downloads für´s Board allgemein sind ja kaum noch verfügbar,das wird sowieso ein Spass.


----------



## Bauer87 (6. Mai 2010)

Für den nForce 2 gibt es keine Treiber für Vista. Allerdings läuft es (mäßig) mit den Treibern, die Vista dabei hat. (Hatte mal die Beta auf nem nForce 2 laufen.) Wie es mit Windows 7 ist, kann ich aber nicht sagen.

PS: Dass der Athlon XP (der ist von 2001?) kein AMD64 unterstützt, sollte doch schon aufgrund des Namens klar sein. Der AMD64 kam erst später und damit auch der danach benannte Befehlssatz.


----------



## bfgc (6. Mai 2010)

Der Rechner selber ist glaube von 2003 oder so.
Dadurch das AMD keine Namen auf den CPU-Daten mit angibt konnt ich nur den Athlon 3200+ aus der aktuellen Liste rausfinden.
2.2GHz, 130nm, 3200+,wird schon passen.....denkste,bei genauerem Hinschaun und studieren älterer Listen fand sich auch ein 3200+ XP mit Sockel A anstatt 754.
Hätte gleich Athlon 64 dran gestanden oder wenigsten Barton respektive Orleans im Datenblatt,wäre ich eher darauf gekommen nochmals genauer nachzusuchen.
Was das betrifft ist der Intel-CPU-Finder etwas ausführlicherer.


----------



## zombie82 (6. Mai 2010)

also ich hab sehr gute erfahrungen mit Win7 32Bit (leider nur Beta und RC) gemacht und es lief alles um einiges besser als mit Vista.

Ja leider sieht es mit den Treibern nich so rosig aus aber man bekommt dennoch alles zum laufen wenn man ein bisschen sucht 
enttäuschen muss ich dich allerdings bei den netzwerktreibern des nforce2.. ich hab wochen lang gesucht und nichts gefunden... hab mir dann einfach für 10 euro ne 08/15 netzwerkkarte geholt... das war noch vor der Finalen Version von Win7 und es lief wunderbar.

achja... hatte es mit meinem jetzigen (uralt)system am laufen... kommt von den komponenten deinem rechner also ziemlich nahe


----------



## bfgc (6. Mai 2010)

Ja das Nvidia nur noch die Treiber zu den neueren nForce-Chipsätzen hat,musste ich auch schon feststellen.
Die Netzwerkanschlüsse wären schon wichtig,mal schaun ob man da was organisieren kann.
Ich mein das Betriebssystem ist ja noch an weitere Rechner übertragbar,aber ne Netzwerkkarte ist schon wieder ne Einmal-Investition ohne Zukunft. 
Naja,wenn der Junior dann mal aktuelle Games spielen will muss eh nen neuer Rechner gekauft werden,ewig währt die möre nimmer.


----------



## Bauer87 (6. Mai 2010)

bfgc schrieb:


> 2.2GHz, 130nm, 3200+,wird schon passen.....denkste,bei genauerem Hinschaun und studieren älterer Listen fand sich auch ein 3200+ XP mit Sockel A anstatt 754.


Also falls du auf der Hardware geschaut haben solltest, ist das fast schon peinlich. Ein Athlon XP sieht nämlich so gar nicht nach einem Athlon64 aus. Und auch an den Bezeichnungen auf der CPU kann man es eindeutig erkennen… Ich glaube, du magst einfach AMD nicht. Damals® war aber AMD nunmal einfach technisch überlegen, man musste schon blöd sein, sich nen Pentium4 zu kaufen. (Da erkennt man übrigens nicht mal am Namen die AMD64-Fähigkeit.)


----------



## bfgc (7. Mai 2010)

bfgc schrieb:


> Ich hab den Rechner ja nun nicht hier und muss mich mehr oder minder auf Angaben am Telefon verlassen...


 
...und auf der AMD-Seite steht nur Athlon,wenn man sich dann durchklickt kommt dann irgendwann auf die Datenseite der 3200er und dort steht dann auf einmal Athlon 64,aber nicht in den Daten selbst sondern nur in einem Bildchen.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt wusste ich noch nicht um den Ausschlag des XP-Kürzel,das hab ich erst mit dem Posts hier erfahren.
Als ich dann meinen Onkel am Telefon genötigt habe mal CPU-Z schnell aufzuspielen und mir die Daten raus zu suchen.
Sagte CPU-Z auch nichts von einem Athlon XP 3200+ sondern nur 3200+,aber immerhin noch Barton dazu und mein Bruder konnte sich wage erinnern.
Der Rechner liegt ja hier nicht in Einzelteilen vor mir das ich die Sockel vergleichen könnte,*er läuft noch!*
Geschweige denn kann ich die alten Athlons noch optisch identifizieren,son Ding hatte ich seit acht oder neun Jahren nimmer in der Hand. 
Hätte ich nicht nochmal anhand des Sockels via der Listen zwischen den 3200er Modellen verglichen.
Wäre mir persönlich das nie aufgefallen das es sich beim 3200er Barton um einen anderen Athlon handelt als beim 3200er Orleans,ohne den freundlichen Hinweis hier im Forum.

Im übrigen,ist das der alte Rechner von meinem Bruder und er wurde seiner Zeit genau aus dem Grund das AMD die bessere Leistung bot,angeschafft.
Zu der Zeit hatte ich auch den kleineren 3000er und ich bin AMD keines Wegs abgeneigt.
Wenn AMD fleißig so weiter entwickelt wird sich auch wieder einer in meiner Signatur finden.
Ich glaube aber eher du magst Intel nicht so wirklich. 

Zum CPU-Finder selbst,bei Intel finde ich z.B. sogar noch die alten Pentium I,zwar auch nur bis 75MHz runter,aber immerhin.
Bei AMD reißt die Datenbank vor den Athlon 64 einfach mal ab.
Wenn man dann ältere AMDs sucht muss man sich auf andere Quellen verlassen oder auf Hintergrundwissen und Erfahrung von Forenusern zurück greifen.


----------



## zombie82 (7. Mai 2010)

ich finds irgendwie garnicht toll wenn einer um hilfe bittet und sich jemand, wenn auch nich böswillig, über ihn lustig macht.
wir waren alle mal unwissend und gerade bei prozessoren kommts zu verwechslungen 
ich bin AMD fan und kenne mich nicht mit Intel aus.. okay ich wüsste wo ich suchen muss damit ich die infos finde 

aber ich finde man könnte doch einfach nur freundlich ne antwort geben ohne nen dummen kommentar abzulassen wenn einer um hilfe bittet


----------



## Bauer87 (7. Mai 2010)

War da wohl etwas vorschnell. Fand nur das „AMD-Wirrwarr“ etwas irritierend, wenn er sogar wusste, welche Ausgabe des Athlon XP (=Barton) es war. Und Board (samt Chipsatz) schreien auch „Athlon XP“. Naja, nichts für Ungut, wenn es nicht der eigene Rechner ist, muss man auch nicht wissen, dass es von AMD zwei gleich schnell eingestufte Prozessoren gab, die dazu noch die gleiche Taktfrequenz hatten… Nur wird daraus dadurch noch immer kein „Wirrwarr“.

Essenz bleibt auf jeden Fall, dass es für den Chipsatz keine Herstellertreiber für Windows 6.x gibt und man somit auf die von Microsoft mitgelieferten angewiesen wäre. Zudem ist die CPU nicht AMD64-Kompatibel und unterstützt somit die AMD64-Versionen von Windows nicht. Ideal wäre es wohl, hier bei Windows XP zu bleiben — also irgendwo eine CD aufzutreiben. (Linux wurde ja schon von Vornherein ausgeschlossen.)


----------



## bfgc (9. Mai 2010)

Update:
Windows 7-32Bit OEM auf dem Asus A7N8X-E deluxe (nForce2 400 Ultra) mit einem AMD Athlon XP 3200+(Barton).

Nach 20min lief fast alles einwandfrei,selbst einen Netzwerktreiber hat er initialisiert und man konnte ganz bequem per Internet updaten und den Rest installieren.
Einzig der SM-Bus,Raid-Controller und die Onboard Soundkarte brauchten noch zusätzlich eigene Treiber.


----------

